# Traser



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Bought this on a whim off a German ebay site, but not sure if I like it now, mainly the yellow dial, but I suppose I could change the dial if i finally decide that it's not for me.

Geoff


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

geoff check out this post by Jason

*http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=5074*


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

John

That is the post that made me think that I do not like it, however i do like the steel and composite braclet.

Geoff


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree about the dial ... doesnt work IMO ... shouldnt be too hard to get changed though ... have you checked out Bill Yao in the USA? .. He sells dials


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

I quite like the dial. If you do want to have it changed it would be worth contacting Traser (or H3 as they now are) as they were very helpful when I wanted some mods done to a watch I ordered. A few years ago now but I think the company is still the same though the name has changed.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

May be i will resell it in a couple months.

Geoff


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

geoff said:


> May be i will resell it in a couple months.
> 
> Geoff


 That's what I normally do







... anything else is too much hassle !


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> it would be worth contacting Traser (or H3 as they now are)


I tried but couldnt find them......I needed a movement retaining ring...found one elsewher









Bill Yao's dials are great....bit pricey I suppose, but it is such an important part of the watch...

Hes great to deal with, very busy man though....


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

I've asked for a price from Bill Yao and also from this site

www.h3-watches.co.uk. but if it is going to cost me real money then I may have too grow to like it a bit more.

Geoff


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I quite like the idea of one of these but hate the bezel! Do they do any other bezel / case designs?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think its the only bezel and case design combo they do Paul....Theve got a titainium version though, and of course the Traser vials in other styles of watch....Roys got some







Dont know if I fancy a composite case though...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes they all seem to have those bezel's don't they.

I like the look of this but polywhatsit case ?







Â£75 I'd rather spend on cogs and springs I think.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Question, will these hands with the vials in them fit other movements? Are they easy to get hold of?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The hands only fit the movement used Paul ( I think) and the traser vials are only available to autherised dealers who can replace them on exchange with your old ones


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Try :

[email protected]

They repair and stock parts for Luminox stuff .They're in Illinois I believe


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

I,m going to give it a try to change the dial, I've ordered the tools.

a) case remover








movement / case holder (clamp)

c) hand remover

d) dial

total cost Â£28

Just got to wait for the delivery. SO WAIT FOR THE EXPLETIVES!!!!!!!

Geoff


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice price!!! Which dial did you go for?


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Jason

Standard black dial as fitted on the 6502.

Geoff


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

When I came to order the dial, i was asked if the hands are black, answer Yes, another cost, but in for a penny in for a pound!!!!!

Geoff


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thank's Jase and Jules, just toying with the idea of putting those hands on my mil style seiko, but too mush hassle I think.

Good luck Geoff.


----------

